# Gwen Stefani New Face For Mac Cosmetics



## macface (Nov 24, 2006)

I THINK GWEN SHOULD BE THE NEW CELEBRITY FOR MAC AND SHOULD MAKE A GWEN STEFANI MAC COLLECTION A LIMITED EDITION THING.I THINK  THAT WOULD  BE  COOL.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 24, 2006)

i doesnt seem like that would ever happen since gwen stefani hits a non target audience for mac which would be like pre teen, teen and early 20's range [ i know theirs other people that listen to her but thats who mostly does] so haveing a collection by her doesnt make much sense IMO also i find her style fairly dull infact it sucked just a little while back. Now shes bleached blonde red lips who woulda thought? and people act like she made some sort of trend maker i really dont see it but i guess thats just me.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 24, 2006)

I think that she would be good.


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 24, 2006)

It would be neat if she helped design the colors and even makeup bags for a collection! I would probably buy everything!!


----------



## Uchina (Nov 30, 2006)

Eew.  no.


----------



## mommamacgurl (Dec 1, 2006)

I love Gwen.  Maybe she could design a red lipstick similar to the one she's always rocking.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommamacgurl* 

 
_I love Gwen.  Maybe she could design a red lipstick similar to the one she's always rocking.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the red l/s she usually wears is a MAC colour you can already get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't think Gwen has a unique enough style for MAC to do a collection focused on her...all the stuff she wears, MAC already makes...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_the red l/s she usually wears is a MAC colour you can already get....._

 
I read an interview with her and she said it was _MAC Red_ lipstick.


----------



## Urbana (Dec 5, 2006)

i love her, and she'd do great with mac


----------



## bottleblack (Dec 5, 2006)

I've read articles that say she wears Russian Red.


----------



## ChynaSkye (Dec 5, 2006)

Gwen is beautiful
The idea of her helping with the creation of some MAC bags would be fabulous!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 

 
_I've read articles that say she wears Russian Red._

 
She probably switches around.  You know MAC is loading her down with free product, huh?  Gwen is great advertising.


----------



## TeaCup (Dec 22, 2006)

I think she's too...blah for an actual line (Don't get me wrong I love her!),but I think she could design some limited LAMB MAC makeup bags or something.


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 27, 2006)

Hmmm I really like Gwen but bring on the *BJORK* collection!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you imagine how unique, beautiful, and strange that would be?


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 27, 2006)

I know that when Gwen was younger she worked at a makeup counter, I wonder which one.
Bjork would be awesome!
In general, I'm not very impressed by any female celebs now--a-days. I vote for the Hello Kitty line


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Hmmm I really like Gwen but bring on the *BJORK* collection!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you imagine how unique, beautiful, and strange that would be?_

 
That would be fabulous!!!


----------



## redambition (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_She probably switches around.  You know MAC is loading her down with free product, huh?  Gwen is great advertising.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i heard ruby woo. hah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i wouldn't be surprised if she has every MAC red lippie out.

i think she's beautiful, but i'm not sure if she warrants a collection. if she's still rocking when she's 60, then i'd say she'd deserve an icon collection.


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I know that when Gwen was younger she worked at a makeup counter, I wonder which one.
Bjork would be awesome!
In general, I'm not very impressed by any female celebs now--a-days. I vote for the Hello Kitty line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG! If Sanrio paired with MAC...WOW!!! That would be awesome... or Paul Frank with MAC... I guess I could keep on dreaming!!


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 12, 2007)

I know a lot people are big Gwen fan's, even though I am not...but I won't go there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, she isn't really all that experimental to warrant a makeup collection - just red lipstick, dark liner and matt foundation imo. She is probably taking the better route with fashion...

Bernadette's Bjork suggestion sounds very interesting thou!


----------



## Professor Fate (Jan 12, 2007)

i seriously wish that gwen stefani would just fall off of the face of the earth.


----------



## little teaser (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_i seriously wish that gwen stefani would just fall off of the face of the earth._

 
and your sig is funny too..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 amen to that..


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 14, 2007)

Gwens makeup really hasn't changed at all over the years..  only her hair and style of clothing. shes almost always rocked red lipstick with platinum blond hair.. (excluding the pink hair phase.)
I really like Gwen, I think shes amazingly pretty with or without makeup on, and she could rock any kind of style.. hell she can wear a burlap sack and get away with it..!! 

Granted her new album isnt so great. 1 or 2 good songs and thats it.


----------



## dollbabybex (Jan 15, 2007)

i dont mind gwen but her collection would be pale foundation red lips and black liquid liner

i think some one who wears tons of different makeup like aguilera would be awesome 

but then shes gone a bit boring lately

then again dita didnt just have red lippie...so maybe im wrong? x


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 15, 2007)

Back in the day, when Madonna was really experimenting with her look, she would've been perfect. Maybe they could do a tribute collection to Madonna throughout the ages?


----------



## MACboy (Jan 15, 2007)

They probably will do a Beauty Icon collection with Madonna, but one of the stipulations is that the woman needs to be over 50 to be considered for the Beauty Icon Series.  Madonna's not quite there yet...


----------



## SandMantas (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I know that when Gwen was younger she worked at a makeup counter, I wonder which one.
Bjork would be awesome!
In general, I'm not very impressed by any female celebs now--a-days. I vote for the Hello Kitty line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh man, I'd have to buy the whole line of Hello Kitty Loves Mac. Jesus.

Eh, I liked Gwen Stefani in her No Doubt days, but lately not so much. I couldn't really see her as a spokesperson for Mac.


----------

